# Suspicious phone call from India



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 12, 2011)

So I just got a phone call from an Indian lady who said "Sir, you may have hacking softwares on your computer"

She told me to windows+r 'INF' and I just four 1212 files that didn't look suspicious at all. In retrospect she said 'oh my gawd...oh my gawd 1200 files' while employing some horrific acting.

she told me to run 'www.logmein123.com' (I googled it and logmein.com is a remote access provider...hur durrr) and tried to make me enter a code which didn't work (thank fuck it didn't because I shouldn't have entered it anyway). She actually recited my address at one point, which made it seem even dodgier. 

She handed me over to some dude called 'Anul' or something and he repeated the same thing for about five minutes and tried to give me a new code, I refused to enter it and said I would consult someone else and told him to give me a phone number to call and that I would shut my computer down.

He said something about "How big is your window?" and after a silence he hung up.

Hackers, or what?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry, that was mesh and I, hes the one with the Girly voice.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 12, 2011)

Aw, Indian crazy scammer girl and Mr. Anal just wanted to help you unbreak your lifes by fix hackers on your internets are brokeed.

See also:


Customisbetter said:


>


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2011)

Adam and Nick called me once. That was quite a trip although they didn't pretend to be Indian.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 12, 2011)

This is amazing.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 12, 2011)

No sir, I did not find any windows. You must have a virus.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 12, 2011)

His name wasn't Anul. That's what he wanted from you.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Apr 12, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> His name wasn't Anul. That's what he wanted from you.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 12, 2011)

Tell Mr.Anal to go fuck himself next time


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad you guys find this so amusing but I was in such a rush to head off somewhere I typed this out rather haphazardously. This hasn't happened to any of you? The fact that their English was so poor didn't help. I googled 'hacking using logmein.com' and yep, people do it.

What I want to know is, those files WERE just random, harmless files, right? My computer literacy only goes so far


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 13, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Sorry, that was mesh and I, hes the one with the Girly voice.



Fuck... don't tell everyone man. There goes my plan to bring you to the US


----------



## redskyharbor (Apr 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm glad you guys find this so amusing but I was in such a rush to head off somewhere I typed this out rather haphazardously. This hasn't happened to any of you? The fact that their English was so poor didn't help. I googled 'hacking using logmein.com' and yep, people do it.
> 
> What I want to know is, those files WERE just random, harmless files, right? My computer literacy only goes so far



Yeah, they were normal, albeit pretty important system files, very ambitious of them though.


----------



## AySay (Apr 13, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> No sir, I did not find any windows. You must have a virus.



Where is he?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 13, 2011)

AySay said:


> Where is he?



Chilean miner?

Too soon?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Chilean miner?
> 
> Too soon?



Maybe the legal age of consent is higher there.


----------



## Bradd (Apr 13, 2011)

shuldabordamac.


----------



## Dexterecus (Apr 15, 2011)

My dad had a phonecall last week of some guy who told him he won the Californian lottery. All he had to do to collect was enter some combination of digits in his phone and presto, he's a millionaire!

I mean imagine that, you live in Belgium and don't enter any contest and YOU WIN THE CALIFORNIAN LOTTERY! My dad must be such a lucky dude.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2011)

I lost all respect I had for you when I saw you entered the code. ON A REMOTE ACCESS SITE.

u smart


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 15, 2011)

Either you trolling or you just got trolled. Either way...


----------



## Xaios (Apr 15, 2011)

Hasn't happened to me, but both my uncle and my grandparents have gotten such calls. Thankfully they're reasonably tech savvy, so they essentially told them to fuck off and die, although more diplomatically.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 15, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I lost all respect I had for you when I saw you entered the code. ON A REMOTE ACCESS SITE.
> 
> u smart



SAME, christ I'm a mess sometimes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Either you trolling or you just got trolled.



I didn't get trolled, I almost got scammed - even worse.

Yes, this is shameful in retrospect but I knew something was shady about the whole thing from the get-go


----------



## steve1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had similar calls, claiming that I've got a virus from junk emails. I swiftly told them where to go.


----------



## littlephil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah they're scammers dude. We got a call from them about a week ago. They've been calling people all over the place.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 17, 2011)

I usually like Indian people but...........MOTHER FUCKERS.


----------



## Tomo009 (Apr 17, 2011)

These happen all the freaking time, how did you get so close to falling for it? Wasn't it ringing multiple alarm bells in your head?

It's even worse than normal telemarketing harassment.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 17, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Fuck... don't tell everyone man. There goes my plan to bring you to the US



Shit, its ok we still have plan C.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, that's some kinky 'jizz-with-no-hands-game' shit right there.


----------

